# M-Bus Druckluftzähler



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (27 Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit Herstellern von  Druckluftmessgeräte und MBUS Schnittstelle?


VG
NSN


----------



## Ing_Lupo (27 Mai 2019)

Warum M-Bus ?  

Modbus RTU ist einfacher.


----------

